# Handgepäck Rollen



## guese1 (5. Februar 2007)

Stimmt es das Angelrollen mit Schnur im Handgepäck verboten sind?


----------



## Ronen (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Handgepäck Rollen*



> Stimmt es das Angelrollen mit Schnur im Handgepäck verboten sind?



bei Busreisen und Wandertouren sicher net!  

Wo genau meinst Du??  Bei Flügen???

Für das Kriterium Flugzeug gabs im Norwegenangelforum schonmal nen Thread dazu... 

siehe >>> HIER <<<


----------



## Keeven123 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Handgepäck Rollen*



guese1 schrieb:


> Stimmt es das Angelrollen mit Schnur im Handgepäck verboten sind?



Kann dazu explizit nix finden, es gibt jedoch threats hier im Forum wo Kollegen ihre komplette Schnur am Flughafen wegwerfen mussten weil sie ja, verständlicherweiße, als Waffe gesehen werden kann.  ( siehe Klavierseide )


----------



## guese1 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Handgepäck Rollen*

Bei Ltu angerufen:nur Rollen ohne Schnur gruß guese1


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Handgepäck Rollen*

ist ja verständlich, aber echt nervig wenn ich denke vorher und nacher 6-800m von der rolle zu nehmen und wieder drauf:v


----------



## wallek (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Handgepäck Rollen*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> ist ja verständlich, aber echt nervig wenn ich denke vorher und nacher 6-800m von der rolle zu nehmen und wieder drauf:v


 
 schick sie doch einfach per Paket vor!!!!!

So machen wir das immer!


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Handgepäck Rollen*



guese1 schrieb:


> Stimmt es das Angelrollen mit Schnur im Handgepäck verboten sind?



Bei Condor haben wir mehrfach Rollen + Schnüre im Handgepäck gehabt. Zu letzt im Dezember 2006.


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Handgepäck Rollen*

Ich hatte drei Rollen mit Schnur im Handgepäck nach Tromsö. Ohne Probleme.
Kann aber von Airline zu Airline verschieden sein!


----------



## Keeven123 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Handgepäck Rollen*

warum packt ihr eure rollen ned einfach ins reisegepäck??


----------



## wobbler (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Handgepäck Rollen*

*die rolle im handgepäck ist erlaubt - allerdings muss die spule mit der schnur in den koffer.*  - das ist wichtig -  ansonsten kann es passieren, dass bei der handgepäckkontrolle die gesamte schnur von der spule muss ( auch die teure )|supergri  und entsorgt wird 
...bevor der flieger betreten werden darf..|uhoh:

aber ??  warum nicht gleich uin den koffer ??


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Handgepäck Rollen*

Weil der sonst zu schwer gewesen wäre!


----------



## Wollebre (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Handgepäck Rollen*

jungs das ist zur Sicherheit. Die Rolle kann ja nur oberflächig Schnur haben und darunter irgend welcher "Schweinkram" oder aber auch Geld verborgen sein. Denn zuviel Cash ohne zu deklarieren ist ja auch nicht erlaubt. 
Nicht diskutieren, sondern ganz pragmatisch sehen.
Packt die Rollen in den Koffer und alles nimmt seinen sozialistischen Lauf.
Alles klar?!
Grüße von einem alten Airliner i.R.


----------



## minus1 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Handgepäck Rollen*

Moin,

die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht, daß gefüllte Spulen in den Koffer müssen. Macht ja auch Sinn, wenn man daran denkt, welche Schnittverletzungen zb. geflochtene Schnüre herbeiführen können.


----------



## antonio (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Handgepäck Rollen*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ich hatte drei Rollen mit Schnur im Handgepäck nach Tromsö. Ohne Probleme.
> Kann aber von Airline zu Airline verschieden sein!



die sicherheitskontrollen machen nicht die airlines,obs durchgeht liegt am jeweiligen personal bei der sicherheitskontrolle.bei pilkern(ohne haken) ist es ähnlich manchmal lassen sie es durchgehen und manchmal nicht.
deshalb lieber kein risiko eingehen und solche "gefährlichen" sachen ins normale gepäck.

gruß antonio


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Handgepäck Rollen*

Hi at all, in den Ländern wo wir immer zum Angeln ( Big Game Fishing ) hinfliegen also Z.B.Afrika gibt es leider auf den Flughäfen viele böse Buben die gerne mal in europäische Koffer schauen.Und wenn ich meine durchschnittlich 3 Multis da rein packe dann sind das mal locker 2000,-Euronen. 
Ich glaube damit beantwortet sich eure Frage ( Warum nicht im Koffer ? ) von selbst.Bei den bezahlbaren Reisegepäckversicherungen bekommst du max.1000,-Eur.Schadensersatz.Ich habe neulich 2 Tage vor meiner Abreise von Berlin von der Bundespolizei über Condor bis zur kontrollierenden Securitas meine Rollen vorgeführt und hatte grünes Licht ! Mein Kumpel Oli flog am nächsten Tag gen Malediven und durfte bei der Security alle Rollen abgeben und sie mussten in den Frachtraum.Das heisst zu dem Thema kann dir keiner genaues sagen.Selbst beim BGS waren sie ahnungslos.

                   Tight Lines          Jan   |wavey:


----------



## Dart (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Handgepäck Rollen*

Der Sicherheitsaspekt, auf de Mahi-Mahi hinweist, hat gerade bei sehr teurem Tackle und einschlägig bekannten unsicheren Reisezielen, die größte Priorität. Ansonsten Airlines checken bei denen man +20kg Sportgepäck frei hat (z.B. LTU) dazu die passende Versicherung, und man liegt schon jenseits aller Kopfschmerzen zum Thema Handgepäck.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## räuber (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Handgepäck Rollen*

also ich bin in den letzten jahren mit american airways, iberia, us air, asa, northwest, delta, condor, ltu, und southwest in die usa geflogen und habe immer meinen rollkoffer mit meinen multis voll im handgepäck und musste bis jetzt nur beantworten was denn mein groesster fish bis jetzt war.lol. also ganz ehrlich, die durchleuchten doch alles und ich hab mir das mal auf dem bildschirm angeschaut. ich als leihe konnte alles bis runter auf den spulenkern erkennen. vielleicht sind da ja die sonst so boesen amerikaner relaxter als die norweger, keine ahnung. hoffe aber, dass die nicht auch mit so einem schmarrn anfangen


----------



## chrischi 101 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Handgepäck Rollen*

Hallo zusammen,ist zwar nicht ganz das Thema aber ich versuche es mal hier
Habe vor mir in den Staaten eine Rolle zu kaufen(Preis umgerechnet 110,00Euro)
Mit welchen Mehrkosten habe ich zu rechnen(Zollgebühren,Einfuhrsteuer,Steuer auf Angelgeräte???)Kurz gefragt wie viel muss ich ca. draufzahlen.....
mfG Chrischi


----------



## räuber (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Handgepäck Rollen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Probelme hatten wir ja auch nicht mit den Norwegern Die Frankfurter waren es




achso achso über frankfurt bin ich noch nie geflogen nur ueber muenchen....



also wenn du dir ne rolle in den usa kaufst und den ganz ganz offiziellen weg gehts: du hast wenn mich nicht alles taeuscht 175 euro frei. also wenn du das nicht überschreitest gar kein problem. wenn du sie verzollen willst.. dann kommt 19 prozent mws und 17? prozent zoll drauf. 
fahr seit 16 jahren mehrmals im jahr in die usa und bin einmal kontrolliert worden, aber nur auf spiritosen und zigaretten. solange du keine rechnungen dabei hast und ne schnurr auf der rolle hast, wer sagt denn dass du nicht beim fischen warst.

noch ein tipp:kauf nicht bei bass pro.ist zwar nett anzuschauen aber eigentlich scheiss laden mit scheiss beratung und teuren preisen. man laesst sich zuerst durch die aufmachnung blende, aber im endeffekt tut bass pro keinem gut und jeder zahlt drauf


----------



## chrischi 101 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Handgepäck Rollen*

Hallo,danke für die Info,wollte mir die Rolle aber eigentlich bestellen und schicken lassen
da lässt es sich glaube ich nicht vermeiden dem Zoll/Vater Staat auch ein paar Euros zu überlassen...........


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Handgepäck Rollen*



chrischi 101 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,ist zwar nicht ganz das Thema aber ich versuche es mal hier
> Habe vor mir in den Staaten eine Rolle zu kaufen(Preis umgerechnet 110,00Euro)
> Mit welchen Mehrkosten habe ich zu rechnen(Zollgebühren,Einfuhrsteuer,Steuer auf Angelgeräte???)Kurz gefragt wie viel muss ich ca. draufzahlen.....
> mfG Chrischi


 


Hallo Chrischi,#h

rechne an Nebenkosten ca.23% auf Ware *und *Versand.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------

